# This is Spencer



## EmilyJ (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is my first Cockatiel, Spencer 










bath time!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Spencer is a cutie pie !


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Spencer is adorable thank you for sharing those pictures of Spencer I enjoyed all of them.


----------



## EmilyJ (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Spencer is gorgeous!


----------



## EmilyJ (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very gorgeous!  You don't know the gender yet (if i remember from another post)? For some reason I'm feeling a girl with those big eyes.  If you're interested, here's a thread created to help people determine their young cockatiel's gender:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307

It is very accurate too.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I notice your bird only has one wing clipped.. or is this because the flights fell out for some reason? 

By the way.. absolutely gorgeous little one you have there.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a feeling thats a girl too and a very pretty one


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a cutie! I love those huge eyes.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aaww, Spencer is a cutie pie, I love baby tiels.


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Such a pretty bird!


----------



## kimm (Feb 9, 2012)

Awwwww, soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## EmilyJ (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah I'm not sure of the gender yet. I thought you couldnt tell until it was a bit older? It hasn't whistled or sung but i guess its just settling in still. 

And in regards to the wings, they were like that when i bought it. I was wondering if they should both be cut if any? It flew like 5 metres this morning so i think I'd rather have them cut for peace of mind. I can't stop worrying!!


----------



## EmilyJ (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm fairly sure it's a girl! Haha


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Such a cute bird.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

D'AWW ! I would love to scoop Spencer up and take him home , what a doll !


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Such a beautiful tiel!!


----------

